# Addict Dream Bike



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I just took delivery of my dream bike: 
2010 Scott Addict RC frame, 56cm. 
SRAM Red Groupset. 
SRAM Quark S975 Power Meter, standard double 53-39.
11-28 cassette. 
Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850-C24-CL Wheelset. Hutchinson Fusion 3 tires. 
Ritchey WCS Carbon Evolution bar. 
Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix 4-axis stem, 90mm.
Fizik Arione CX Carbon Rail seat.
Garmin Edge 500 computer. 
Speedplay X1 pedals. 
King Ti cages.
The weight without pedals and cages is just on 14 lbs.

The SL frame I originally ordered was defective, so Scott gave me the RC as a complimentary upgrade. The bike was waiting for me when I arrived for a shop ride on my old bike today. The 50+ miles of the hard shop ride flew by, and I wanted to ride longer. Good thing tomorrow is father's day so I get to ride again.  

These are my training/climbing wheels. The tubeless tires make the ride super comfortable. I'm also getting Zipp 404's with an 11-25 cassette for races that are not too hilly. There is simply nothing more to upgrade.

Don't ding me for not mounting the tires so that labels line up with the valve stems. I'll fix that.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone who would "ding" you for not lining up the labels with the valve stems needs to get a life . That is a one gorgeous bike. Enjoy!


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Opus51569 said:


> Anyone who would "ding" you for not lining up the labels with the valve stems needs to get a life . That is a one gorgeous bike. Enjoy!


Thanks, Opus --- I guess I've been on this forum too long!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Anyone who would "ding" you for not lining up the labels with the valve stems needs to get a life . That is a one gorgeous bike. Enjoy!



but please lose the valve cap....


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

cpark said:


> but please lose the valve cap....


:blush2: Now that's the kind of forum response I've come to know and love! Consider it done.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey! That's *my* dream bike . . . but you have managed to turn it into reality. :thumbsup: 

Come on lottery ticket.


----------

